# Аппликатура левой руки



## ilya83 (8 Окт 2017)

Во всех уроках по баяну пишут, что аккорды левой рукой играются 3 и 2 пальцем (бас, аккорд). Во всех уроках мелодии играются на 3-х блатных. 

Вопрос: это касается всех аккордов ? Т.е., если мне нужно играть, например, Am, C или Am, F (бас аккорд)  мне нужно научиться скакать через 2-3 кнопки 3 и 2 пальцем? А если я хочу играть B, F (бас аккорд, мне чз всю клавиатуру прыгать этими пальцами в слепую ? 
Или там уже другая аппликатура, например 3, 2 (Am) и 5,4 (F)  ? Хочется сразу учиться, как по науке. 

Подскажите, кто знает, как в муз. школах учат. 

Для меня сейчас большая проблема, перескакивать в слепую чз 2-3 кнопки. Никак не получается


----------



## nvk (8 Окт 2017)

ilya83 (08.10.2017, 06:22) писал:


> Для меня сейчас большая проблема, перескакивать в слепую чз 2-3 кнопки. Никак не получается
> 
> В левой клавиатуре правильней было бы ориентироваться а не "скакать", "скакать", как Вы говорите, действительно неудобно и всегда рискованно, два раза попал, два - нет, так что ОРИЕНТИРОВАТЬСЯ используя отметки на некоторых кнопках, различные пальцы ( включая 4й и 5й ), ловкие ( удобные ) движения кисти и предплечья левой руки..., неплохо бы и ремень рабочий ( на левом полукорпусе ) отрегулировать именно для Вашей руки, не мало важно и постепенность в совершенствовании навыков: не пытайтесь сразу усвоить неудобные ( далёкие ) позиции, начните с простых, рядом находящихся...   в общем всё в комплексе поможет...я надеюсь


----------



## ilya83 (8 Окт 2017)

Так этож все простые мелодии. Простые аккорды A, F, A, F, E... 

На пианино или гитаре это все играется просто. Но вот как на баяне играть аккорды F, E, например, еще и в слепую... Я , просто, не понимаю. этож не возможно !

В общем, колитесь в чем секрет


----------



## MikhailOlegovich (8 Окт 2017)

ilya83 писал:


> Во всех уроках по баяну пишут, что аккорды левой рукой играются 3 и 2 пальцем (бас, аккорд). Во всех уроках мелодии играются на 3-х блатных.
> 
> Вопрос: это касается всех аккордов ? Т.е., если мне нужно играть, например, Am, C или Am, F (бас аккорд)  мне нужно научиться скакать через 2-3 кнопки 3 и 2 пальцем? А если я хочу играть B, F (бас аккорд, мне чз всю клавиатуру прыгать этими пальцами в слепую ?
> Или там уже другая аппликатура, например 3, 2 (Am) и 5,4 (F)  ? Хочется сразу учиться, как по науке.
> ...


В большинстве случааев так и играется 3 и 2 пальцами, скачки тоже 3,2 и 5,4. Это вы верно подумали. Но если рука маленькая басы можно и 4 пальцем вместо 3 играть!


----------



## nvk (8 Окт 2017)

ilya83 (08.10.2017, 07:18) писал:


> Я , просто, не понимаю. этож не возможно !   )) Ещё проще говорю: простота аккордов это не простота исполнения, от Ля до Фа в левой приличное расстояние и если опыта нет то сложно, поэтому: можете играть 3и2 пальцами всё а можете Ля 3 и 2 пальцами а Фа 5 и 4 соответственно, но ГЛАВНОЕ ( я же Вам написал ) при аппликатуре 3 и 2 пальцы на Ля и на фа не Скачите а Скользите по горке, тогда через отметку на До Вы обязательно , стопроцентно!! окажетесь на Фа, сначала в спокойном темпе а потом и в более подвижном, при аппликатуре 3 и 2 на Ля - 4 и 5 на Фа надо дотянуться до Фа, заметьте нигде нет слова Скакать!...как то так...на словах, а ещё можно посмотреть как двигается рука в левой по видео...


----------



## bulkinpv (25 Апр 2018)

Уважаемые музыканты! Поскажите первокласснику про левую руку. Учусь по Миреку плюс преподаватель. Так вот перешел к освоению левой руки и появилась небольшая проблемка. Как видите по нотам, то Мирек предлагает брать До 4 пальцем, а Соль уже третьим пальцем и так везде на начальном уровне. Мой преподаватель очень удивился, так как она учит сперва брать эти ноты 3 пальцем. У нее есть только одно объяснение почему так в самоучителе это, чтобы 4 палец привык быть в рабочем состоянии (находился над клавиатурой) У меня он непроизвольно отгибается вверх, например когда я беру септаккорд Соль. Мне лично пока все равно как играть, что 3, что 4. Одинаково удобно.


----------



## voldemar-60 (25 Апр 2018)

Все правильно, так пальцы привыкают находится постоянно над кнопками, пальцы не поднимаются высоко над клавиатурой, что облегчает работу пальцев, экономит физические затраты и помогает при больших скачках с одного баса на другой. Ну и эстетика исполнения, рука на клавиатуре компактная, исполнение более мягкое, без стуков по кнопкам.


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2018)

*bulkinpv*,
постулируем: не все преподаватели одинаково полезны


----------



## starless (26 Апр 2018)

Руки у меня большие, поэтому в простых аккордах я использую 3 и 2 пальцы. А на сложных аккордах с интервалом что-то вроде  Am от баса До или Dm от баса Фа и т.д... То там меня когда-то давно научил старый баянист использовать 5 и 2 пальцы. Да так думаю всех учат.


----------



## starless (26 Апр 2018)

*ilya83*, ilya83 писал:


> Так этож все простые мелодии. Простые аккорды A, F, A, F, E...
> 
> На пианино или гитаре это все играется просто. Но вот как на баяне играть аккорды F, E, например, еще и в слепую... Я , просто, не понимаю. этож не возможно !
> 
> В общем, колитесь в чем секрет


Тут действительно есть проблема на начальных этапах. Можно  играть басы по три аккорда и запомнить место положения.  Сначала для F.  F-C-G7-С-сыграть квадрат. Бас-аккорд-бас-аккорд. Или вместе бас+аккорд. Пока не выучите... не запомните.  Потом отдельно Е.  А-Е-H7-E (аналогично)  Затем нужно найти произведения где идёт использование обоих аккордов и F и E.  Вот написал бы я простое произведение для этого специально вроде упражнения... В общем. Тут придётся скакать с точным попаданием. Можно сначала как-то плавно перейти, запоминая. Подглядывая сначала. А потом подключить мышечную память.  Это всё на уровне автоматизма происходит. Причём сразу и точно... Вот для обучения сыграть бас+аккорд. F F (два раза вместе и быстро) и E или E7.  Хех на испанский манер...


----------



## vikatik (26 Апр 2018)

Не знаю, как сейчас принято в отечественной школе применительно к Страделле (системе раскладки левой клавиатуры аккордеона-баяна), а в Западной школе современная методика предполагает в базовой постановке 4ый палец на основном ряду басов.
В простейшем переменном бас-аккорд стиле это выражается в следующей аппликатуре:
Для C-CM-G-CM: 4-3-2-3, т.е. если для мажорного аккорда используется всегда 3-тий палец, то на доп. бас идет 2-ой(указательный).
Но, это только для мажорного.

Для всех остальных, начиная с минорного и заканчивая  уменьшенным аппликатура следующая:
Для C-C(m,7,dim)-G-C(m,7,dim): 4-2-3-2
И вот это для меня остается загадкой. Зачем использовать на квинте в басу (на доп. ряду) такую большую растяжку между двумя соседними пальцами до аккорда?
Я подозреваю, что в основе данного хода лежит принцип последовательности, т.е. незыблеммости привязки 4-го пальца к основному ряду баса.
Ведь если подойти к данному ходу предельно логично, то наиболее удобной представляется аппликатура в точности наоборот:
Для C-C(m,7,dim)-G-C(m,7,dim): 3-2-4-2. Это я могу еще допустить для минорного аккорда, но вот для уменьшенного мне вообще представляется 4-2-4-2 наиболее комфортным  в данном случае.
Почему это считается неприемлемым?

Объясните, мастера - на Вас вся надежда.


----------



## starless (26 Апр 2018)

Странно... при обычной игре обычно использую на доп. ряду 3 палец в мажоре, а в других случаях как придётся... 4 бывает.  Кому как удобнее...


----------



## bulkinpv (26 Апр 2018)

Спасибо всем за ответы. Будем соблюдать методику Мирека.


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2018)

*bulkinpv*,

соблюдайте, соблюдайте... А через годик сесть на выборку и про аппликатуру в готовом басу сразу забудете


----------



## bulkinpv (26 Апр 2018)

vev писал:


> *bulkinpv*,
> 
> соблюдайте, соблюдайте... А через годик сесть на выборку и про аппликатуру в готовом басу сразу забудете


Мне кажется я через год скорей на гармонь сяду


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2018)

*bulkinpv*,
нече легкие пути искать... Аккордеон forever!


----------

